# Anybody ever seen one of these?



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I posted this on other amphibians but I really want to get some more info on this guy. I know he's not a dart but he is interesting.

I found this guy yesterday at Petco in with Many Many other Whites. He was brown but beyond brown and almost a burnt orange. I knew he was not a normal Whites. When I got him home he slowly got a little brighter and eventually got to be almots a burnt orange yellow color. I think that he is a mutated whites and lacks any blue pigment, just like a blue phase lacks any yellow pigment. He is fairly young and is very underfed. He has been eating quite well so he will plump up soon.
Anybody ever seen another or have any ideas.


----------



## omiga13 (Jun 20, 2006)

wow cool morph, post this trip on 
http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?act ... topic=6397
you will have tons of info


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow..you are really taking a chance with your other WTF by placing this new frog in the same tank. It is a very interesting find, but he is very thin and could be ill or infested with parasites. You should really place him in his own enclosure.
Good Luck with him.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Where did you get him? Great find.


----------

